# What color sweats



## PFM (Feb 7, 2013)

Nothing like those skin tight, paper thin light gray sweats on wild curves and a plump ass.

What is your favorite color sweats (on females you queers) for some gym entertainment between sets?


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 7, 2013)

Any color as long as the womans body is fine.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 7, 2013)

I like pink with tiger stripes.Tasteless but hot on the right girl


----------



## Spongy (Feb 7, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I like pink with tiger stripes.Tasteless but hot on the right girl




New Jersey


----------



## PFM (Feb 7, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I like pink with tiger stripes.Tasteless but hot on the right girl



That's hott but solid colors show more whereas designs tend to hide contours (both good and bad).


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 7, 2013)

.....black.  on black.  On black.  
.....although ive never seen white ones.  Probably because see through issue?


----------



## g0re (Feb 7, 2013)

I like grey, specially when the girl has a sweaty vagina and u can see the outline of her camel toe from the sweat seeping thru.


----------



## PFM (Feb 7, 2013)

g0re said:


> I like grey, specially when the girl has a sweaty vagina and u can see the outline of her camel toe from the sweat seeping thru.



Gray shows the most and shows the sweat too, fuck yes I like me some sweaty ass crack.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 7, 2013)

Black, gray, silver and white are some of my personal favorites.  And I am too a big fan of some sweaty crack!


----------



## StoliFTW (Feb 7, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Black, gray, silver and white are some of my personal favorites.  And I am too a big fan of some sweaty crack!



yup just like that


----------



## Bodybuilder (Feb 7, 2013)

Any color so long as there nice and tight =P~


----------



## Cashout (Feb 7, 2013)

Personally, I really miss the late 80's girls workout fashion.


----------



## PFM (Feb 7, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Personally, I really miss the late 80's girls workout fashion.



With you on that Brother! The big hair too.


----------



## losieloos (Feb 7, 2013)

Black and grey


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 7, 2013)

PFM said:


> With you on that Brother! The big hair too.


Ahhhhh you guys reminiscing the glory days!!!  And the attire.


----------



## PFM (Feb 7, 2013)

What I hate these days is the sloppy ghetto look and some fucked up hair with their belly hanging out.


----------



## grind4it (Feb 7, 2013)

Personally, I'm all about thick asses in yoga pants....I'm not to particular about color


----------



## g0re (Feb 7, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Personally, I'm all about thick asses in yoga pants....I'm not to particular about color



Yoga pants are one of the greatest pieces of women's clothing ever made.


----------



## Shane1974 (Feb 7, 2013)

Pink.....reminds me of the color of something else I really like.


----------



## g0re (Feb 7, 2013)

Shane1974 said:


> Pink.....reminds me of the color of something else I really like.



Your favorite high heels?


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 7, 2013)

Spongy said:


> New Jersey



Right....lol

GTL yo


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 7, 2013)

you guys have to come to my gym.... 50% of the bitches do their hair, makup and refuse to sweat the whole time they lolly gag around.

than all the hookers with fake tits put their Ifone's in between their tits as a holder when doing cardio.........


----------



## PFM (Feb 8, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> you guys have to come to my gym.... 50% of the bitches do their hair, makup and refuse to sweat the whole time they lolly gag around.
> 
> than all the hookers with fake tits put their Ifone's in between their tits as a holder when doing cardio.........



Address please?


----------



## Bodybuilder (Feb 8, 2013)

PFM said:


> Address please?



Ready when u are, pic me up lol.


----------



## grind4it (Feb 8, 2013)

Agreed. For me it goes like this;

1. Porn
2. Fire
3. Electricity
4. Yoga Pants
5. Automobile 
6. Air Conditioning 

The only reason I don't rank it above electricity is because you must have electricity to run the machinery that makes Lycra.



g0re said:


> Yoga pants are one of the greatest pieces of women's clothing ever made.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 8, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> you guys have to come to my gym.... 50% of the bitches do their hair, makup and refuse to sweat the whole time they lolly gag around.
> 
> than all the hookers with fake tits put their Ifone's in between their tits as a holder when doing cardio.........



Road trip!!!!! Fucking ay bro..... I'll drive! 

I'm all in!
Vette


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 8, 2013)

CHICAGO boys.  shy town.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 8, 2013)

life time fitness.  its $$$ but worth every penny they charge me.  You cant walk in there and not see quality tail, you have to walk by all the cardio shit to get to the free weights.  So theres no way your going to not see all the quality pieces of ass.  

which is all i need for a good workout.  Motivation............. and shit, my girl has a fake set of C's but i still stare, gawk and think nice things in my head when i stroll by the cardio machines and see the scattered ass.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 8, 2013)

g0re said:


> Yoga pants are one of the greatest pieces of women's clothing ever made.


Agreed!


----------



## Yaya (Feb 10, 2013)

Ill admitt yoga pants are making me fucking nuts


----------

